# low grade Computer connecter pins.. 20 Lbs+



## Youngmogul (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm looking for a supplier of computer connecter pins only.. As in, they have already been harvested from the connecters/boards.. Or... If anyone can point me in the direction of the maker of these pins that connecter manufacturers buy them from, that would be even better.... I seen a thread where someone was claiming to buy them for .25/ lb? I'd like to find them for a price like that, but doubt its happening. I've looked on ebay.... But im not payin 40-70 bucks a pound. Thanks in advance!

Dustin


----------



## nickvc (Jan 22, 2010)

Dustin welcome to the forum,having read your posts it seems to me you want to run before you have learned to crawl.There is money in refining but most times its hard earned and only comes when you have an idea of the processes and costs involved.Read the threads on all the questions you have posted, read Hoke which is available as a free download and check out lazersteves website then come back and post questions.There is no Eldorado here, but help is available to point you in the right direction, but you need to do your homework first.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 22, 2010)

Youngmogul said:


> I seen a thread where someone was claiming to buy them for .25/ lb?


Considering the scrap value of the bare pin is worth much more, to say nothing of the value of the gold, you likely understand that what you're saying simply isn't true. 

Nick has given you some excellent advice. I suggest you follow it closely. _Very_ closely.

Harold


----------



## Youngmogul (Jan 22, 2010)

Well thanks for the insight guys! Yeah, maybe trying to get in over my head  I just watched two seperate 1 lb lots sell for 72 and 76 bucks on ebay... Then thought to myself.. Heck, I could get some low grade pins, electro-dip them in my mini tank and be off to the races.. Im sure I could give them a good shine with about 5 bucks worth of 24k gold solution... Sort of creating the egg before the chicken though.. But yeah, guess I'll hit the books before I make a move. Thanks again for the insight.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 22, 2010)

Youngmogul said:


> Well thanks for the insight guys! Yeah, maybe trying to get in over my head  I just watched two seperate 1 lb lots sell for 72 and 76 bucks on ebay... Then thought to myself.. Heck, I could get some low grade pins, electro-dip them in my mini tank and be off to the races.. Im sure I could give them a good shine with about 5 bucks worth of 24k gold solution... Sort of creating the egg before the chicken though.. But yeah, guess I'll hit the books before I make a move. Thanks again for the insight.



_*Looks like the gold bug has struck again.*_

Doing this I feel is not very ethical to do. You are taking something plated from the mfg and replating it with more gold to try and sell. I am not sure if you can do this as well as the mfg. And I don't feek you will get your money back that you spend on the replating.

Work on the 125 computers you have, you are going to be surprised at the amount of time you will have invested in getting to all the parts that have PM's in them. I tried to find a couple of post's that breaks down what are in the boards last night but it was late and I was tired. I will find them and post in your original thread when I find the info.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2010)

Now thats salting the mine, seems that is very unethical, been done for centuries though.

Me thinks that practice would get the word about about you pretty quick.

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 22, 2010)

Plus the fact that you are obviously not capable of plating those pins so they would look anywhere realistic.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> Plus the fact that you are obviously not capable of plating those pins so they would look anywhere realistic.



I intention is to say gold plated, guess you could even do that if they were flash plated or poorly plated.

jim


----------



## Youngmogul (Jan 22, 2010)

Am I a thief? I should surley hope not! On a realistic arguement, where in any of these posts could you acquire enough knowledge about a person to question their moral terpitude? The ethical question concerning re-plating the pins so that some hobbiest can enjoy himself/herself is not even substantial enough to explain purpose, but I will... It's no more unethical than the companies that produce gold plated coins, quote "each coin is covered in at least 30Mg of pure 24K gold". At 19.95 each plus S+P , Now THAT is unethical. Like anything else, it is the consumers' responsibility to educate themselves before making a purchase. If someone was purchasing a 1 Lb lot of pins, what type of information about the lot is available for that purchaser to make an educated purchase? NON, other tha the fact that they came from a computer connection. The consumer is generally making a WAGER.. How much is the market willing to bear, for the chance that there is more value in gold than price paid... Just because I thought about making some duller looking pins, shine like the dickens, doesnt mean that I am crossing any line that would make me a thief, or unethical. Whats unethical, is to make a purchase without knowing EXACTLY what you are purchasing.

While on the subject, Is it not the same unethical aura that surrounds a consumer gold buyer? Lets offer an individual half spot price because they know no better... Of course its NOT unethical... Because there is a market for it, and the needs of the seller are met. The same goes for pawn shops, and payday loans. They mght be ravaging scavengers that oppress the working class, but they are a service that only exists because there is a market that keeps them alive. 

So no, just because I decide to make some pins a little more shiney for the picture, I dont think that is unethical at all... Guilding has and will continue to happen forever. What WOULD be unethical, is to send a completely different batch of pins then the ones shown in the picture.


My business experience to date: 
I own 3 Major fast food franchises, A 100% organic Cattle company, 2 seperate little league organizations, Founder and operations manager of well respected Non-Profit endowment, Real-Estate Broker/Investor... MBA from Wharton School of Finance.


There is a major difference between unethical business and participating in business as a Capitalist. Defining that differance is the hard part, and once defined, wealth will flow beyond you imagination.


Dustin


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2010)

It is unethical because you are trying to decieve, you said so in your opening statement. You stated you wanted to buy cheap pins for .25lb and pass them off as real gold plated pins that sell for 70 or so per lb.

It is bad enough that the people over pay for real material, let alone material ment to look like real material but not be.

It does not matter what businesses you own or what you do, that is what your statement implied you want to do. That is the same as buying a old gold mine and putting a little gold in it to sell it.

You also must know that a lot of people here have much experience and can spot things from mile away.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2010)

Dustin said:


> My business experience to date:
> I own 3 Major fast food franchises, A 100% organic Cattle company, 2 seperate little league organizations, Founder and operations manager of well respected Non-Profit endowment, Real-Estate Broker/Investor... MBA from Wharton School of Finance.
> 
> Dustin



With all of the above, why do you feel the need to do the slight of hand you are thinking of?

Jim

"While on the subject, Is it not the same unethical aura that surrounds a consumer gold buyer? Lets offer an individual half spot price because they know no better... Of course its NOT unethical... Because there is a market for it, and the needs of the seller are met. The same goes for pawn shops, and payday loans. They mght be ravaging scavengers that oppress the working class, but they are a service that only exists because there is a market that keeps them alive. "

Pawnshops do not try and make you think you are getting a good deal.
Also, just because cash 4 gold gives low prices or anyone else doing the same, taking advantage of someone is unethical and just because others are doing it does not make it any less so. If you fall in the mud with a hundred other people you are still covered in mud.

Now, if by some chance I have missinterpetted your post then I am truely sorry.

Jim


----------



## qst42know (Jan 23, 2010)

Being that you're such a success and all, why squander your time faking pins.

If you aspire to rip people off buy some bulk flake and stuff vials.


----------



## Youngmogul (Jan 23, 2010)

Its not the idea of "faking" the pins... And the amount of money someone has is irrelevant. Let me ask a question, What would be the difference in me electroplating pins then selling them for what the market will bear, and another guy selling them without giving any knowledge about them other than they came from a computer? Just because I took the added step in re-plating them, ADDING GOLD TO THEM, before I sold them, How am I now "unethical"? 

I am not deceiving ANYONE. Its clearly stated on numerous places on the forum that pins bear different amounts of gold. Just because I take some not so shiny ones, and make them shine more...

Have you never bought a crummy looking car from a private owner, then cleaned it up a bit, then re-sold it for a profit? SAME THING
Bought a struggling business, turned it around, then sold it for a profit? SAME THING
Bought a house that looked like crap, fixed it then flipped it? SAME THING

All the things mentioned have the same theory, an item was sold for a profit, because someone had the skill-set required to "guild" the item while it was in their possession.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 23, 2010)

Have you never bought a crummy looking car from a private owner, then cleaned it up a bit, then re-sold it for a profit? SAME THING
Bought a struggling business, turned it around, then sold it for a profit? SAME THING
Bought a house that looked like crap, fixed it then flipped it? SAME THING


It is not the same, in the above you took something of low actual value, added to and made something that was infact more valuable.

You will do, what you will do. I am done trying to convince you of problem with what you intend to do.

Have a good day, and may forgiveness be upon you.

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 23, 2010)

Youngmogul said:


> Its not the idea of "faking" the pins... And the amount of money someone has is irrelevant. Let me ask a question, What would be the difference in me electroplating pins then selling them for what the market will bear, and another guy selling them without giving any knowledge about them other than they came from a computer? Just because I took the added step in re-plating them, ADDING GOLD TO THEM, before I sold them, How am I now "unethical"?
> 
> I am not deceiving ANYONE. Its clearly stated on numerous places on the forum that pins bear different amounts of gold. Just because I take some not so shiny ones, and make them shine more...



It sounds more like you would want to take a dirty batch of pins and polish them and resell them rather than replate them.Polishing them you could do in a tumbler with media and then use a screen to sift and then resell them.

To reelectroplate them there are numerous variables you would have to keep track of.
1. Cleaning the pins in an acid solution for the new gold to adhere properly.
A. Cleaning the contaminants from the dirty pins that go into soultion.
B. Keeping PH adjusted properly.
C. Keeping temperature in check.
D. Keeping your voltage and amperage in check if it is included in your process.

2. I might be wrong about this but you will possibly have to plate them with a new material like nickle to give a good even coat for the new gold to stick to and have the quality you are desireing to sell.
A. Cleaning the contaminants that go into soultion.
B. Keeping PH adjusted properly.
C. Keeping temperature in check.
D. Keeping your voltage and amperage in check in your process.
E. Develope a saturated solution of nickle to plate onto the pins.
F. You would have to have a supply of new nickle feeding the solution to keep the concentration consistant.
G. you will probably have to set up a tumbler cell to acomplish this and get an even coat on the pins.
H. You will have to keep track of your plating time to keep your thickness consistant.

3. You now have you gold plating solution that you will have to do the same things to.
A. Cleaning the contaminants that go into soultion.
B. Keeping PH adjusted properly.
C. Keeping temperature in check.
D. Keeping your voltage and amperage in check in your process.
E. Develope a saturated solution of nickle to plate onto the pins.
F. You would have to have a supply of new nickle feeding the solution to keep the concentration consistant.
G. you will probably have to set up a tumbler cell to acomplish this and get an even coat on the pins.
H. You will have to keep track of your plating time to keep your thickness consistant.

4. And finally you have your cleaning solution.

Quetion do you know anything about electrical, chemicals, metals, pumps, PH, piping?

_*Or you could go on Youtube and do a search under plating videos and order one of the kits that are shown for sale and hope the SHIT sticks to your pins. And then you can put them on Ebay and sell them. see how long you last there when people start giving negative feed back about you.*_






> Have you never bought a crummy looking car from a private owner, then cleaned it up a bit, then re-sold it for a profit? SAME THING
> Bought a struggling business, turned it around, then sold it for a profit? SAME THING
> Bought a house that looked like crap, fixed it then flipped it? SAME THING



Would this be like advertising that you sell hamburgers with 100% Angus Beef. When in realtiy you use Angus in your 3/4lb & 1/2lb burgers, and then use a Herford/Jersey mix for the kids patties because they will not know the diffrence?



> All the things mentioned have the same theory, an item was sold for a profit, because someone had the skill-set required to "guild" the item while it was in their possession.






> My business experience to date:
> I own 3 Major fast food franchises, A 100% organic Cattle company, 2 seperate little league organizations, Founder and operations manager of well respected Non-Profit endowment, Real-Estate Broker/Investor... MBA from Wharton School of Finance.



To acomplish this by the age of 24 is an acomplishment! The food franchises what are they part of a family owned organization that has been developed over a period of years? Organic Cattle. What is this making sure the alfalfa dosen't have any aflatoxin in it? Making sure there are no weed killers used in their feed? No groth hormones? no antibiotics? And a non profit endowment, I'm glad you give something back to your community. Real-Estate broker/investor, So you had to work with someone to recieve your license unless one is not required where you are at. And the Warton school of Finance is impressive as well. Do they teach you about integrity in that school? These are a lot of very fine accomplishments to hang on your shoulders for a gentelman of your age. I whish you luck and prosperity thru the rest of your life.


----------



## shadybear (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Barrenrealms mentioned animals I'm jumping in

First you said:

Would this be like advertising that you sell hamburgers with 100% Angus Beef. When in realtiy you use Angus in your 3/4lb & 1/2lb burgers, and then use a Herford/Jersey mix for the kids patties because they will not know the diffrence?

I would think that making a specific breed mix would be more expensive.
A Jersey is a milk cow and the steers would probably to converted to veal
plenty of milk and much higher return.

Next
they do not lie it is 100% beef Angus if claimed so, JUst dont know what parts of the steer 
they are using

For example Taco Bell Advertises 100% beef, But are also the largest purchaser of
cow eyes and lips in the US, Still Beef!

Organic cattle, we call them cow pastures here.

We are on our way to the 12 teat boar here maybe you have a herd of these also?

Let us know Irons wants to train a 12 teat boar to hunt big butt ants to make formic acid


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 23, 2010)

> Organic cattle, we call them cow pastures here.



The cow patties you can sell to use in stoves for heating. Or asclay pigeons, but they don't fly straight. You can use them in tossing contest, just make sure you get the hard ones to toss. Possibly use as stepping stones till they decompose.

And there you go making fun of my boars. I have you know they use to make John Holmes blush. You ever seen a cork screwturn around? .!. :twisted:


----------



## shadybear (Jan 23, 2010)

Pigs get to me, I have an uncle missing a big chunk of a calf muscle because of them.
A 300 pound sow can get you!

I had a friend once who put holmes to shame, women would literally run naked from the apartment to get away


----------



## shadybear (Jan 23, 2010)

I forgot they have a charity thing they do around here called cow pie bingo.

what ever square the cow craps in is the next number, it take a few days to play though


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 23, 2010)

shadybear said:


> Pigs get to me, I have an uncle missing a big chunk of a calf muscle because of them.
> A 300 pound sow can get you!



A sow will do that if you try to take her piglets away. Nothing worse than it being 10 deg and a sow have a litter of 12 pigs in a pasture and you have to get them up and in a farrowing crate, and it's 5:00AM! :evil: 

They have a soft spot between their eyes that if you don't panic you can take a 1,000 lb animal to thier knees with one hit. But that can seldom happen because they are very quick and smart. And pound for pound one of the strongest animals you will run aginst.



> I had a friend once who put holmes to shame, women would literally run naked from the apartment to get away



I'v had the same thing happen to mewhen I take my mask off. :twisted:


----------



## qst42know (Jan 24, 2010)

Youngmogul said:


> Its not the idea of "faking" the pins... And the amount of money someone has is irrelevant. Let me ask a question, What would be the difference in me electroplating pins then selling them for what the market will bear, and another guy selling them without giving any knowledge about them other than they came from a computer? Just because I took the added step in re-plating them, ADDING GOLD TO THEM, before I sold them, How am I now "unethical"?
> 
> I am not deceiving ANYONE. Its clearly stated on numerous places on the forum that pins bear different amounts of gold. Just because I take some not so shiny ones, and make them shine more...
> 
> ...



Being your moral compass seems broke.

1.) When you cleaned up that crummy car did you roll the odometer back to make it appear to be better than it was?

2.) When you fixed up that house did you slap up some cheap paneling over the termite damage to make it appear to have no problems?

3.) Do you re-label horse meat to make it appear to be premium beef?

By altering the appearance of these pins it's nothing but theft by deception. 

By the same perverse logic one shouldn't have a problem stamping plated brass rings 10k. After all the buyer ought to know better right?

If you were able to pull this caper off, the idea that you would be somehow be providing a service to your victims is nothing but a rationalization of criminal intent.

You don't really believe this is an honerable thing to do, do you?


----------



## butcher (Jan 24, 2010)

I agee,would rather be poor, than rich from decieving people.

if you can plate that well, why not just make an honest living doing it. 
if your bussiness is to help people, the bussiness will do well, if it is a bussiness to take or decieve people it will not do well,(and if by chance it does well you will not do well) grave yards are full of rich miserable men, and happy poormen.


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 25, 2010)

Leave him alone. Mr. Youngmogul must find out for himself what
we all know to be true. 

BE TRUE IN ALL YOU DO!!

In the year plus that I have been on this forum, this is what I know.
Many come and many go - the lure of "easy gold" brings them in and the
hard work required for refining sends them packing. The ones who
come with the know it all attitude are the ones the moderators here 
will normally have to banish and send them packing. 

The jury is still out on Mr. Youngmogul. Perhaps he will surprise us all?


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 30, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> .............Many come and many go - the lure of "easy gold" brings them in and the
> hard work required for refining sends them packing...................




I could not express that better. I am following this thread as his bussines idea is exactly the same type of CAPITALISM -his expression even with caps on... which throw us into this economic chaos and misery we are in now... That is exactly the same what bankers did with all of us... Cheap plating on worthless items...


----------



## Palladium (Jan 30, 2010)

patnor1011 said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > .............Many come and many go - the lure of "easy gold" brings them in and the
> ...



All that glitters is not gold. I agree.


----------



## Jimmi_p (Jan 31, 2011)

I dont post verry often. But why is this thief in wolfs clothing even here? This is, if i am not mistaken a forum to learn or improve refining skills. All he wants to do is polish a turd and then sell it to someone who cant smell it. He ought to stick to selling those lemons, er, a, wonderfully cleaned used cars.... You want some bondo on that organic beef patty?

I'm sorry (to the other forum members)if that was rude of me. I just cant stand people who think its o.k. to deceive others just to make a buck. I have even quit a job before so I would not be associated with people like that. Youngmogul, you need a role model.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jimmi_p said:


> You want some bondo on that organic beef patty?



YES!!! (where I live it's called mustard :lol


----------



## 3fingers (Oct 14, 2011)

Yikes. My first time here, my first post, and this is only the second thread I've read in my first few minutes on this site. 

As far as I can see, the individual in question is either a legitimate sociopath, or has learned behavior that closely resembles those of a sociopath. (Sometimes the line is slightly blurred between those two options)

I didnt even know exactly what a sociopath was, until I read up on it after knowing a couple of them. Once you know one, they become far easier to spot. There are many common traits.

There is a great book called "Without Conscience: The Disturbing World of the Psychopaths Among Us", and a few others as well. While not specifically about sociopaths, it does explain them, and their differences from the much worse condition, psychopaths. The doctor who wrote it, believes (if memory serves) sociopaths make up 2-5% of the population. That’s a pretty big number. They lie, cheat, steal, and then sleep like babies. Apparently, it isnt just a bad name to call someone who is dishonest, it's a real genetic condition. They literally have no conscience. And are often highly successful, highly driven, and highly efficient people. "Movers and shakers", "go getters", and many other positive-sounding traits are associated with some of them. They certainly arent lazy. They are, according to Dr. Hare: cops, politicians, business owners, CEO's, the list goes on. They are perfectly suited towards "doing whatever is necessary" in order to get ahead, which is why they are supposedly found in such high positions. The main difference between the sociopaths who ascend to great heights and common criminals is their intelligence and upbringing. But the actual genetic condition is the same.

Also interesting, the sociopath often has no idea they are a sociopath. This is just "business as usual" for them. They are not highly introspective, it's all about success and moving forward. Sadly...it's usually at the expense of others. Ever wonder why MOST Italians living in NY at the turn of the previous century werent involved in the Mafia? (just the first example which popped into my head, there are many more)

Most people cannot actively take advantage of another person without there being strong psychological consequences. But that is where the sociopath excels.

There are far more of them then I thought, and much of what you read shines a bright light on people you've known in your past, long before you knew there was such a condition. After I read that book, I was constantly recalling specific incidents with an understanding I wished I'd had back then. Wish I knew then, what I know now. The signs are always there. But most people, me included, just didnt now what to look for.

Anyway, after even a tiny amount of research, spotting them is far easier then you'd think. Their MO is incredibly consistent from person to person. Even some of the things they say is similar. The ones I've known in the past might not have been CEO's or politicians, but they were so similar to the guy in question on this thread that I immediately saw a similarity. The ones I knew were also multi-business owners, unethical, and....well....without conscience.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 15, 2011)

I am all too familiar with that behavior, having an older brother that fits the description perfectly. I have long said that when a situation serves his needs, there's no price too great for others to pay, and he's mystified that you find anything of that nature distasteful. After all, it was good for him!

No, we don't speak to one another. 

Harold


----------



## kurt (Oct 29, 2011)

The funny thing about a guy like this (in a very sad sort of way) is that if someone did to him - what he intends to do to others - he would get mad as hell & call the person a dirty rotten lieing, cheating, stealing, decieving, manipulating SOB --- & yet he finds it OK to do it to other ????

I like the way way John Wyne put it in the movie The Shootist when he says - "I won't be wronged, I won't be insulted & I won't be a hand layed on - I don't do those things to others & I expect the same from them.

Kurt


----------



## eeTHr (Oct 30, 2011)

3fingers---

I think your "first post" was an exceptionally excellent one.

Due to the subject of this particular forum, it seems to be a magnet for scammers, even though it's the last place in the World that anyone would have a chance of getting away with something concerning precious metals! It amazes me that they even try it here. But they do.

And because of the good nature of the people (who last) on this board, suspicious new members are often given several chances to make their intentions clear.

I think your pointing out of the common traits, and the number of those types that are out there, is very beneficial, and not only for forum use!

One additional thing that I have noticed, which is an indicator of these types, is that they always think "backwards." They intend and do, the opposite of what would be best. But they are aware that if they directly divulge their intentions, that it will result in trouble for them, so they always try to immitate the actions and reasoning of the other 95% -- 98% of the population, but they never can totally pull it off. So when certain people are seen to be continually doing things which don't make sense, if they are observed more closely, more confirming indicators might show up. Compulsive lying, perversion, and the preference to harm, rather than help, are all merely symptoms of what seems to boil down to this one thing in common---I guess you could call it "backward drive," or something to that effect.

What you wrote makes this phenomenon very understandable. It seems like many honest folks have a hard time accepting that there actually are such totally evil people out there! It's sad say, and sad that they do exist, but there it is....

Again, thanks for posting!


----------

